# Endler's livebearer



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Are Endler's Livearers hardy enough to deal with a 3 yr old pounding on the glass, no day time lights except what comes through the window, and having a black light on all night? I have a 20 gal high I'm waiting out a possible cycle on and I want fish that won't die on us the first time he bangs the glass. I was thinking good old guppies. Then I saw the endlers. They're pretty, bright colored and might do the trick. I just want to get some opinions from people who have owned them before. This used to be an easy choice when I set up tanks for me. I would get a pair of Texas Cichlids and have done. Now not so easy with prices of glofish going way up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should be fine as long as its not a continuous banging.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

No he doesn't do it constantly. Just enough it killed my emperor tetras. I also like the wild type guppies and can't decide. I know fancy guppies are starting to be really inbred too much so their hardiness has gone way down.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I raise Endlers and they seem indestructable and none stressed. Mine do well in tanks and outside. I have dogs that sleep in the fishroom at night and I know they drink from the Endlers tanks, so I'm thinking a little banging is not going to matter.

Best of luck and if you have Endlers questions feel free to P.M. me.


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

I agree with Henningc. Endlers are super tough. I have them in a 55 gallon open top tank, my cats help keep the population down, and have received some pretty heavy abuse from an old roommate. And they just keep reproducing.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I really like the endlers and would love to get some but I can't justify spending $24 for 3 fish not including shipping. Then the breeder doesn't even give a health guarantee or live arival. I've ordered fish from someone before and everything was dead when I got it. I didn't get my money back either. If I got any it would have to be shipped to the exotic pet store that does fish. I got some guppies today and they are all male. I'm really hoping and praying the darn things don't die. They were packed in a 20 gal with a dead fish, glofish danios, and tetras, mollies, and platies. Plus the lady that was supposed to catch them said oh the others will eat it. Made me just a little (a whole lot) mad. So as I was netting the last guppy (yes I had to catch them myself because she didn't know a guppy from a glofish) I caught the dead one and it landed on the floor at her feet lol. Teach her to say let the fish turn cannibal. I really don't go in that shop often. The people who own it and work there are idiots. The only other place to go is Walmart. They don't even carry guppies. I really want some endlers though. I guess I will check Liveaquaria.com and see if they might have any for a lower price.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are a few people here that keep endlers. You might ask if any has some for sale. I use to have plenty but have gotten out of livebearers.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm going to possibly see what my exotics guy in El Paso can do. He does fish also and knows how I feel about my pets, 4 legged or scaled. I also have ball pythons and am very cautious about their food too. Shoot I might ask about the Endlers and a pair of Texas Cichlids. I wouldn't have to worry about food for them with livebearers. Would just have to wait for my oldest to go play with his grandparents to do it. As you can tell I prefer "new world" fish species. Ugh so much to think about. Why does there have to be so many choices on beautiful fish. It makes my head hurt.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Most endlers are quite hardy. So, if someone's knocking on the tank, for sure the fish can handle it. Have been breeding several strains of endlers throughout the years and they do rather well. And even like mentioned before by one of the members, they do tend to do well also outside. I myself am keeping several freshwater fish (as well endlers) in outside tanks starting from spring till mid fall. 

Take care,
"S"


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Emroldking,

I have a couple of pools of Endlers. One with Orchards, another with Black Bars, another with Chillis and a 175gal Vat with Oddball outcross males and females. Started in late May with 18 Brooder females in each pool and now have over 300 fish in each. Time to start culling!


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Henningc,

So, you had offspring of all these endlers or of some strains?
They do really well outside, that's a fact!

Overhere, I'm keeping the following fish outside:

Blue star endlers, yellow top sword endlers, el tigre endlers, staeck endlers, heterandria formosas, white cloud mountain minnows, poecilia obscura, swordtails, venezuelan wildguppies doublesword and a mix of wildguppies in one seperate tank.

Take care,
"S"


----------

